# Who does mods on surefire t1a's ?



## Brasso (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a T1A I want to mod with either a neutral xpg or a High CRI P4. Who can do it and how much?



Thanks,



Rob





I've already PM'd a couple of folks and got no reply, so I'm posting it here.


----------



## gostanova (Apr 16, 2011)

Defabricata and Master Milkyspit do for sure.


----------



## blackbalsam (Apr 16, 2011)

gostanova said:


> Defabricata and Master Milkyspit do for sure.



I know Defabricata does because i have one but i think Scott (Milkyspit) told me in an e-mail that he had not been able to open up the T1A all the way to be able to mod it. That was perhaps 2-3 months ago.


----------



## gostanova (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry this has taken so long to reply to, been away from the forums for a while. Scott managed to get my T1A open and put an XPG emitter in with a custom optic for an awesome floody light.


----------

